# Oman Visa Run Latest Info



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Has anyone done the Hatta run recently with a Uk passport? Back in the good old days I was the one with the work visa and used to drive my mates up. Things have changed somewhat!

As with anything in Dubai I'm getting conflicting information. I'd be interested to know any information floating around from folk that have done it recently.

Cheers

John


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It's fine - no change.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks. Hatta it is then!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i've heard the queuing though is a nightmare..


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Best to avoid Friday's!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Best to avoid Friday's!


indeed....

but then some stay somewhere on the border and enjoy a day out... havent been, dont know:confused2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

nothing there, only hatta fort hotel. go in the mornings it is quiet then.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

just been last week and it was easy as, no hassles at all, tho lots of pickups etc etc were getting checked at points. It took total of an hour and half to get there and got taken straight away, no queues! Then an hour and half back, tho by that time there was a queue going into Oman... that was around four pm! I guess I was there before the weekend rush! Have fun!


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, Early start for me then at the end of the month. Thanks everyone.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hiya I did the run 2 weeks ago and on a Friday absolutely no ques or hassles


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand there are now 2 checkpoints before and after the Oman enclave - what's the procedure there? Did you get stopped? I'm only asking cos I'm heading up to Hatta this weekend for a break in the mountains and the visa people have my passport. What ID is required there?


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

The two checkpoints are very lossely managed. I went with a friend that needed to do the tourist visa run. I didn't and I didn't have my passport. We had to slow down for these two checkpoints. They asked if we had passports. We nodded and drove on. I suggest taking a copy of the relevant pages from your passport. This all started after that bl..dy assassination here in Dubai :-(


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

It may be easier to do the run through RAK into Oman.........less queue. My wife did it 3 weeks back......was very quick


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Might also be easier to do it at the Al Ain border crossing that I didn't know existed until I took a wrong turning on my way home from the zoo. I think I made that guy's day when I told him I was trying to get to Dubai.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtec, the Al Ain - Oman border distance (between the immigration places) is around 15 kms though. I still reckon RAK is the best!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah maybe not then, the nice chap let me do a U-turn while he went off to find some dry underwear.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I think he has already done the visa run!!:juggle:...Are you still looking for the best way to get to one of the borders?:confused2:


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks all, I'm going at the end of the month, was just interested if they had stopped the runs or if there were ant difficulties. I'm doing it at the end of the month.


----------



## ssingh (Mar 25, 2010)

*Runs to Hatta*

Ive done it a couple times recently and its very simple and there are no lines. The most Ive ever seen is one person in front. I usually do it on fridays. I have US passport but I dont think they treat it any different from a UK one.


----------

